# So many problems!!



## epeters91 (21 May 2015)

Since moving into my house I've been waiting to be settled enough to get a kitten (I am a crazy cat lady   ) a few weeks ago I got in touch with a local lady tha works for cat protection who had a heavily pregnant stray brought in so it was agreed I would rehome one of the kittens.

Mum was scanned with 8 babies and gave birth to 5 live kittens with a very complicated birth of a kitten that didn't make it. She had 5 gingers and 1 tortie which is to be my new addition  the lady did try to convince me to get two bu I managed to stick to just the one. A few days later 2 ginger kittens passed away we now know they only had one lung 

Since then mum has been backwards and forwards to the vets with waterworks problems and all sorts as a result of the complicated birth. A few weeks later she's developed an abscess on her chin which she's scratched open so her back feet are being bandaged to stop her getting to it and the kittens are now loosing hair and having to see the vet.

Throughout all of this trauma mum has been the friendliest cat in the world and kittens are getting prettier by the day just can't wait to get her home now! Fingers crossed no more issues!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 May 2015)

Hope all goes well then.  Have you picked a name for your new furry friend?  Pics are a must!!! I love moggies, we've had 3 from the cats protection.  Two of them are still here, crazy Maisie and Mogwi.


----------



## epeters91 (21 May 2015)

I will add some pictures for you tomorrow  just been to visit it's been confirmed as a bacterial infection so I can't bring her home until she's 12 weeks now. She's lost her eyebrows bless her hut still cute as a button 

the lady kept telling me how naughty torties are haha so I've called her Mischief Missy for short  she's really beautiful and gone quite fluffy like her mum definitely growing into her character now too so cheeky she's going to live up to her name haha


----------



## epeters91 (22 May 2015)

This is Missy and her mum 48 hours old






And this picture was a week ago before the hair


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 May 2015)

Lovely kitten and mum is very pretty too and its rare for females to be ginger, I hope you manage to take her home soon.


----------



## epeters91 (22 May 2015)

Thanks Pinkyboots mum is lovely I was amazed by a ginger girl but she's the friendliest cat you'll ever meet she's constantly talking to the kittens checking where they are it's lovely to watch them all


----------



## 9tails (22 May 2015)

Take the mum too!


----------



## epeters91 (22 May 2015)

I was so tempted! Luckily she already has a lovely home lined up for her a couple fell for her as soon as her abscess has cleared, the kittens are gone and they are sure all problems with her waterworks are ok then she's off to her new home


----------



## 9tails (22 May 2015)

Glad to hear it, I'm a sucker for rescue cats.  They take up hardly any space unless they share your bed.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 May 2015)

Aww, she's gorgeous.  Glad all of them have homes lined up.


----------



## Spreebok (27 May 2015)

Aaah! So cute! Those big, sad eyes she has! <3


----------



## Nudibranch (28 May 2015)

What pretty cats! Glad you've given one a home, they are gorgeous.


----------



## epeters91 (28 May 2015)

Thank you she's lost a little more hair now bless her she's got a bald mouth and eyebrows but we're hopeful it'll clear up in a couple of weeks I've ot a nice fluffy bed, blanket and a cat tree ready for when she can come home really can't wait to pick her up


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 May 2015)

gorgeous cat and kitten. 

 Love hearing threads like this


----------



## epeters91 (3 June 2015)

Photo updates for you all 

Missy last week you can see her hair loss around her eyebrows and mouth (she's still a happy active kitten though  )






And last night with her mum and one of her brothers she was much more interested in the tuna though haha! Her brother in this picture was the first to loose hair and now looks 100% better so hopefully she will have cleared up soon  Missy was the last to get the bacterial infection so last to improve bless her. She's 8 weeks now so just waiting for her to have her first injections which the vet won't give her until he's happy her infection is going/gone.






The lady working for cat protection has just had another litter of kittens handed in mum and her 5 babies were abandoned on a farm last saturday poor kittys! Luckily they all have homes or I'd be tempted to get Missy a friend! haha!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 June 2015)

Aww, she's gorgeous.  You could still get her a friend though.  I'm sure that there are plenty more kittens needing homes.


----------



## Amymay (4 June 2015)

I'd have mum and the kitten. Kittens are so easy to rehome, the older ones aren't.


----------



## ester (4 June 2015)

Op says mum had a home too  lovely op!


----------



## epeters91 (12 June 2015)

Hi All!

Another update  Missy is now 12 weeks her  skin is looking much better after loosing hair and she's had her first injection so she will be coming home with me on the 26th  image below is her hair growth in a week all around her mouth has come back very nicely 






You will also be very happy to hear I have stopped resisting and will be getting her a friend too! A stray mum and litter were brought in a couple of weeks ago and a few still need homes. After staring at this little on last night I think he will be coming home with me too so at least they can play together 






Just couldn't resist those beautiful eyes!! Haha


----------



## CBAnglo (12 June 2015)

They are adorable!  You definitely need two so they can play together.  I also said "one only" and ended up with 2 stray kittens (brother and sister); they are so cute, they still sleep together 2 years later (well they fight each other for the "best" spot on the bed (right in the middle of course)).


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 June 2015)

YES!!!!  Two moggies!!!  You can't beat it.  (well I'd like more but hubby says no )

Look forward to more piccies.


----------



## epeters91 (16 June 2015)

Well Missy was very snoozy over the weekend 







She officially has a new little brother, the kitten I originally got to know had a home by the time I got back (only a day later! haha) So this little guy is called Flash  He's a roughly 5 weeks his mum had the litter before they were handed in to cat protection so the poor babies and mum were covered in ticks and very small and skinny when they first arrived. Flash is one of the biggest kittens in the litter some of them are tiny!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 June 2015)

Simply adorable.  Makes me very envious (and broody!).

Keep posting more pics please.


----------

